# Olympia Cremina as a first lever machine?



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

Hello fellow members,

I was wondering if Cremina is a good choice for my first tries with levers?

I have not decided on 100% for it but just wanted to hear you thoughts about the idea.

Why I liked it so far it looks stable I think it is important for levers, you can play with pressure, its chamber with piston looks bigger than Pav.

Many thanks!


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Depends on whether you buying new or 2nd user as to whether you view value in one compared to other options at same price break.

They are expensive there is no doubt about that and all machines have merit in one area or another, users of differing brands will have a different opinion to each other. At the end of they day, your money / your taste buds.

See if you can try one to see if hits all your requirements or come along (if not along to the forum day at Rave late April, should be lots of levers there to play with)

From memory retailer in the UK are a bit thin on the ground but there was one in Chipping Norton, Worcester rd Ind est (red something coffee @Sharkie may know)

Hope of help

John

(p.s. you can play with pressure one a spring lever to a certain degree by just holding the lever with greater or less effort whilst it is going up, why you would want to is a question for other to answer)(p.p.s. Just seen your location apologies BG may be a bit far for a forum day or a trip to Chipping Norton







)


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

I would love to attend this day but It will be difficult. I was looking for SH machines only because the price of a new one is overkill for me.


----------



## Sharkie (Apr 29, 2013)

The retailer was red pig coffee roasters.

They became Adam and Oliver coffee however it appears they are no longer operating as their website says they are permanently closed


----------



## antdad (Dec 1, 2011)

I'm looking for a Olympia manual lever resto project, maybe a 67 if one turns up but does anybody know a supplier either uk or europe based? I don't want to importing parts or kits from the U.S if I can help it, TIA.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

antdad said:


> I'm looking for a Olympia manual lever resto project, maybe a 67 if one turns up but does anybody know a supplier either uk or europe based? I don't want to importing parts or kits from the U.S if I can help it, TIA.


They are Swiss based

https://www.olympia-express.ch/en/service/spare-parts


----------



## Paolo5 (Sep 29, 2012)

A Cremina was my first lever.

They punch way-above their weight as far as quality shots in the cup.

You need to develop definite temperature management skills if you want more than 3 cups in a row.

A real bonus is their relative portability.

You could do much worse!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

L&R said:


> I would love to attend this day but It will be difficult. I was looking for SH machines only because the price of a new one is overkill for me.


Seriously come to the forum day there will be a Cremina there


----------



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)

For info 18.3.19

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1979-Olympia-Express-Cremina-67-Espresso-Machine-Made-in-Switzerland/223442580562?hash=item3406373452:g:zTkAAOSwVqxchRUt


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

coffeechap said:


> Seriously come to the forum day there will be a Cremina there


I can reach London somehow but afterwards...


----------

